# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY

## jasokolich

SOSEKA SAC nace aproximadamente hace 3 años con el objetivo de brindar servicios de maquila de molienda, tostado y laminado de granos andinos. Los clientes principalmente tenían como objetivo el mercado internacional, por ello que las exigencias para con la empresa eran altísimas, esto hace que SOSEKA SAC sea su aliado estratégico y le pueda brindar productos de calidad. Tenemos como compromiso la promoción y difusión del consumo de los superalimentos peruanos tales como la quinua, kiwicha, cañihua, linaza, maca, etc. Es por ello que tenemos el gusto de presentar nuestros productos con el sello de calidad e inocuidad que el sector agroindustrial lo exige. IMG-20200502-WA0049.jpgIMG-20200502-WA0045.jpgIMG-20200502-WA0043.jpg
Jose Sokolich
Gerente comercial
934801969Temas similares: SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. - SERVICIO DE MAQUILA DE GRANOS, SEMILLAS Y FRUTAS

----------

